# Euskera: eusko/euskal



## locaporfutbol

Cuál es la diferencia entre estos dos adjetivos? Cuándo se usa uno y cuándo el otro?
Eskerrik asko por la ayuda!


----------



## birder

This will also be helpful to me.  I am working on a bird dictionaru in Spanish, Catalan, and Basque.

I know that the Spanish for SPANISH is ESPAÑOL

But that is Basque for BASQUE, please?


----------



## yujuju

*locaporfutbol:* hasta donde yo sé y por lo que acabo de buscar son indiferentes, sin embargo, para algunas expresiones o instituciones es normal utilizar uno en vez del otro, por simple costumbre. Aun así, yo creo que es mucho más común de usar _euskal._

*birder: *basque = euskara (normally for grammar use), euskera (more used in everyday language, in my region at least, and also accepted)

agur!


----------



## birder

Thank you.  This won't be used in a sentence, but just for the headings at the top of the pages, so we will have:

Spanish (Español)

on the Spanish pages, and on the Basque pages

Basque (Euskara)

Is this correct?   Muchas gracias.


----------



## yujuju

Yes! _Euskara_ is kind of more proper for that kind of official writings.


----------



## birder

Thank you very much.  When we are ready to assemble the bird names in Spanish and Basque, would you like to check them?


----------



## yujuju

Yes, no problem!

Anyway, I recommend you this Spanish-Basque dictionary and this other English-Basque one


----------

